# How to get a refund from Movistar



## Mac Anthony123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Is there anyway to pressure a company to refund you? I have been using Movistar for two months now. Movistar, in error, charged me €45 for data use. They have (on paper)"rectified" (meaning my bill for the period shows €45 less) but are yet to refund me. 

What makes this whole thing annoying is EVERY customer service agent I speak to promises the money will be in my account "in a few days". If the company releases a statement saying "we will refund in 2 years time" is better than every staff promising "a few days" and never refunding.

Is there anyway to compel a company to do what it has agreed to do in this country? How can I get my money back?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Sadly it is difficult.

But there are ways. Firstly, file an official claim (not a claim through their customer service facility) using "hojas de reclamaión". You can only do that in person however, and the companies rely on the fact that people won't spend the money to travel to the head office to do this. Next time you phone, say that you are a member of Facua and they have recommended that you make a formal claim and you need to know where to go to do this.

You can also try tweeting your experience so that it reaches Movistar, some big companies try to protect their public image to the extent that public shaming can work.

BUT, you are probably aware that Movistar (Telefónica) is an ex-monopolistic organisation which sadly has not moved into the 20th century (not a typo) when it comes to customer service so even by Spain's standards they are difficult.

Years ago they deducted 100€ from my account without authorisation for a service I never ordered. I never recovered that money.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Mac Anthony123 said:


> Is there anyway to pressure a company to refund you? I have been using Movistar for two months now. Movistar, in error, charged me €45 for data use. They have (on paper)"rectified" (meaning my bill for the period shows €45 less) but are yet to refund me.
> 
> What makes this whole thing annoying is EVERY customer service agent I speak to promises the money will be in my account "in a few days". If the company releases a statement saying "we will refund in 2 years time" is better than every staff promising "a few days" and never refunding.
> 
> Is there anyway to compel a company to do what it has agreed to do in this country? How can I get my money back?


Movistar took €514 from my bank account after I cancelled a Track phone contract. They said I had not returned their equipment even though I had a receipt from their engineer to prove that I had! I asked my bank to reverse the debit and then I started to receive demands and legal threats from Movistar. Each time I replied enclosing a copy of the receipt from their engineer but they just ignored me. Then, after nearly two years, I received notice of court proceedings so I was forced to take legal advice. My lawyer wrote a stinker of a letter telling Movistar that we would strongly defend ourselves in court and counter-claim for damages for harassment and intimidation. That was the last I heard from them but it cost me €150 in legal fees!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Your ombudsman OMIC will happily deal with this for you; they now have the powers and have used the powers so many times that they no longer fear Movistar. 

Davexf


----------

